# Look I cropped my babies ears lol



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Awwww. That's adorable.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lmao did you have to tape them to stand that way? will she grow into her ears or did they do a show cut? lmao CUTE baby btw!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

lmao actually I cut them with scissors myself in the garage and it's suppose to be a battle crop but I think I may have left to much!!!


Thanks for the nice comments I love her so much have got to find more hats with ears most def!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

LMAO !! That is funny ... thanks for the laugh I'm glad you shared 
She is adorable !


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww so cute!! Hats never fit Shelby...her hair keeps her head warm..lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

How cute!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol that is really cute!!!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Soo cute.
She's absolutely perfect.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL!!!!!!!! great crop job.


----------

